# Dying Angels!



## jaysinnva (Jan 2, 2009)

We got 3 Angels this past Sunday (a silver, a marble and a koi). Monday evening the silver one died (odd from the start), and just today the marble died (seemed normal until now). Those two never really ate much if anything at all, but the koi seems to be doing okay. He's bigger than the other two (50 cent piece, the others were quarter sized), but is pretty mellow. The water parameters are fine (6.8pH, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 5 nitrate), and the other fish are fine. We have 3 Silver Dollars, 2 Gouramis (gold and opaline), and a Rainbow Shark. We haven't seen any signs of aggression towards the new angels. 

After doing a lot of reading today, it seems it would almost have to be bullying from either the bigger Angel or the Gouramis, but again, no signs of aggression that we've seen, nor any damage on the dead ones. 

Any thoughts?? Thanks in advance.

EDIT: The tank is a 55, and we had thought the Gouramis were the culprits earlier, but now we're not sure.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Angels get pretty big, adn IMO they should be really kept alone, but that just a personal choice.


----------



## jaysinnva (Jan 2, 2009)

Turns out the Silver Dollars were the bullies, and the Angel is now in quarantine temporarily until we figure out what's next.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I just lost a gold and blushing angelfish  to ick...


----------



## jaysinnva (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that! 

Well, the Koi died last night too. I won't be trying Angels again any time soon.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Dont give up on them yet. Do some more research before you plan on getting them again though. They are a very interesting fish and my personal favorite.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

aconrad said:


> I just lost a gold and blushing angelfish  to ick...


Oh that is sad 

How warm was the temperature?

I always put in aquarium salt all the time into the water changes I usually do so then it will slime up the coat on the fishes making the ick impossible to grasp on.

Also, high temperatures at 90 F and 84 F is best. It kills ICK.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

jaysinnva said:


> Turns out the Silver Dollars were the bullies, and the Angel is now in quarantine temporarily until we figure out what's next.


Wow Silver Dollars were the bullies??

My silver dollars don't bully any of the fishes mainly because they aren't aggressive. Silver dollars are reported as community fishes, and when they get bigger they can still remain community fish or semi - aggressive fish...

And I have my silver dollars in with my angels too.


----------

